# Bad accident on Six Gap



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Y'all be careful up there. From an email from a friend. It seems the woman passed away from her injuries.

http://www.evergladesbc.com/www/readblog.html?id=107


Dear Cycling Family: 


As many of you know, a group of Miami riders went to the Six Gap of Georgia this past weekend to enjoy what started out as a truly wonderful time. On the mountain known as Hogpen, which is the most difficult climb of all, the first two miles of the descent are terribly steep before leveling off a bit and then resuming the descent. It was towards the end of those two miles, that Daniella Izquierdo had her accident. She was soon cared for by two trauma surgeons that happened to be on the ride and then flown to the Erlanger Trauma Center in Chatanooga, Tennessee. We are all blessed to know Daniela and her ever vibrant personality. She is a treasure in our lives and we ask the Lord to help her have a full and speedy recovery.

I have been following this story and unfortunately, the young lady has passed away.

Someone inspected her bike and found that her brakes were locked, there was a 4 inch gash in her front tire and her fork was broken. Whether her rims heated and blew her tire out, or her fork had a catastrophic failure that caused the accident we will probably never know.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

97G8tr said:


> Y'all be careful up there. From an email from a friend. It seems the woman passed away from her injuries.
> 
> http://www.evergladesbc.com/www/readblog.html?id=107
> 
> ...



You are correct. We will never know what happened. Daniella was my teammate and a very wonderful person. I still can't beleive what happened on something as simple as a bike ride.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Ballena I'm so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you. We had her memorial service last weekend, and a team/family get together afterwards that lasted well into the night. The time spent at the get together, telling our stories and sharing rememberences, has given us the strength not to put it behind us...but rather move forward as a group.


----------



## Syndicate 3 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your terrible loss...


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

That descent off Hogpen is pretty sketchy - very steep (I was riding my brakes a LOT and still topping 50mph) with lots of blind, decreasing radius turns, some a little off camber with some broken pavement/cracks/holes/gravel here and there. Throw in a huge number of riders all making their way down and, well....

I am so sorry about your teammate.


----------

